# Movie Review- The Island



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is a good one!
It's pretty long, too, over two hours, and there isn't one slow or boring scene in the whole flick.

This movie is more enjoyable if you don't know what's going on from the start, and so I'll not ruin it for you by spilling the beans. The movie itself does a pretty good job of letting the audience know that something strange is happening for pretty much the whole first half without giving any clues as to what it is. Even when the truth starts coming out it's only in little pieces at a time.

Ewan McGregor and Scarlet Johansen star as two perfect people who don't know that they're special or why anyone would want to kill them for it.

There is this nice little all-to-perfect little city, completely hermetically sealed off from the rest of the world which was devastated by a superplague which wiped out pretty much all life on earth. An Island has been discovered which was completely uncontaminated, and a new Edenlike society has been built upon it. Every so often, a lottery is held to determine which lucky citizens get to leave their sterile city to go live in the fresh sea breeze, frolic at the beach, and soak up the real sun on the island. In the meantime, everyone just waits around for their chance to go, performing whatever little jobs are assigned to them.

The trouble starts when a few guys start figuring out that the lottery is rigged. They're upset that their chance of winning isn't as good as it should be, but they don't realize that that's a _good_ thing...


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

oh man I loved this movie....this is definitely one of the top three movies I've seen this year. Even though it was over two hours, the time went by really fast.....and Scarlett Johansson


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, man yeah...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well Old Salt beat me to the review but I just went and saw it. I hated it so much its not even funny. What was really disappointing was all the product plugging. Most movies change the name of the product or remove the label. This movie had extreme product pushing of Microsoft (X-box, MSN), Dodge, Chrysler, GMC (Chevy and Caddilac), Aquafina water, some sort of alcohol I forgot the name of, Calvin Klein, ect... It was horrible, every where the camera went there was some sort of product displayed. UH. Anyways... way too long of a movie to get the plot across.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah, they did go overboard with the product placement


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, somebody had to pay for all of those special effects. I might be in a minority, but I don't mind product placement. It makes things more believable to see normal, mundane products than to see fake ones which scream out "look at me, I'm fake! None of this is real." Yes, some instances can go too far, like all those Pepsi cans in "Twister," but otherwise they just blend into the background for me.

Movie too long to get the plot across? Aren't all movies too long for that? A minimovie could tell the whole story in five minutes if it wanted to, but how much fun would that be?

Oh, well. Movies get loved and hated by different people, always have, always will.


----------

